# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Gazmore

## Shpresmiri

*Dashuria e doktor filozofit* 

E vërteta ndodhet edhe në dallime (distinkcione) 

Një njeri po punonte në doktoraturën e filozofisë. Gruaja e tij e kishte kuptuar sa seriozisht i kishte hyrë studimit qysh atëherë kur e kishte pyetur: _Përse më do aq shumë?_ 
Si plumbi i pushkës i ishte përgjigjë: _Kur thua aq mendon në intenzitet, në thellësi, sa shpesh, në cilësi apo në zgjatje?_ 

Duke i grirë fletat e tija 
ende askush nuk e ka njohur 
bukurinë e trëndafilit.

----------


## Shpresmiri

Katër murgj kishin marr vendim që një muaj ditë do të heshtnin. Mirë kishin filluar, por pas ditës së parë një murg tha: "_Nuk e di, a e kam mbyllë derën e dhomës sime para se dola prej kuvendit._"

Murgu i dytë i tha: " _I marrë! Kemi vendosë të heshtim një muaj ditë, kurse tani u kry puna, ti e prishe heshtjen."_ 

Murgu i tretë tha: "_E ti? Po edhe ti e prishe!"_ 

Ndërsa i katërti tha: "_Falëminderit Zotit, unë jam i vetmi që ende nuk e thash asnjë fjalë!"_

----------


## Shpresmiri

_"Sa fëmijë të bukur që paskeni!" 
"Kjo nuk është asgjë! Duhet gjithësesi t'i shihni fotografitë e tij!"_  :sarkastik:

----------


## dennisi

nje shqiptare kishte vendosur te shkonte sa me larg qe te jete e mundur, papritur ishte gjendur ne nje ishull mjaft te larget.
dhe kishte menduar sepse atje nuk do te kishte edhe nje shqiptar
po aty afer nje perroi shikon nje njeri qe kerkonte ndihme te kalonte perroin, sepse ai ishte nje njeren kembe dhe i erdhi keq dhe e ndihmoj, kur ai i thote?( faliminderit ne shqip) ndersa ky e shikon i hutuar dhe mendon!?po sikur te kishte edhe kemben tjeter ndoshta ku do ishte tani, ndoshta edhe ne hene..... :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shpresmiri

Një kukullë prej krype po udhëtonte me mija kilometra kur u ndal pranë bregdetit.
U magjeps nga masa e madhe e lëndët. Një gjë të tillë nuk e kishte parë kurrë.

_Kush je ti?_, e pyeti kukulla prej krypës detin.

_Eja tek unë e shih_ , i përgjigji deti me buzëqeshje.

Dhe kukulla filloi të hyjë në det. Sa më thellë që hynte, aq më shumë shkrihej sa prej saj nuk mbeti veçse një sasi e vogël. Para se të shkrihej krejtësisht, kukulla fare e çuditur tha: 

_Tani e di kush jam unë!_ :konfuz:   ose  :buzeqeshje:   ose  :i hutuar:   ose  :i habitur!:   ose :i ngrysur:

----------


## Shpresmiri

Në varrim të një njeriu shumë të pasur kishin vërejtur disa një të huaj të mërzitur dhe që qante me zë si të tjerët në varrim.

Njëri e pyeti:

"A e keni pasur ndoshta diçka të afërm të ndjerin?"

"Jo."

"Përse atëherë qani?"

"Pikërisht për këtë arsye."


_(Çdo mërzi (pikëllim) - pa marrë para sysh rastin - sillet rreth unit vetiak)._

----------


## Shpresmiri

Fëmija në orën e gjeografisë: 

_Dobia e longitudinaleve dhe latitudinaleve (gjatësisë dhe gjerësisë) gjeografike është kur je në rrezik që të fundosesh mund të tregosh në cilën gjatësi dhe gjerësi gjindesh dhe ata do të gjejnë."_ 


Meqë ekziston fjala për urti, 
njerëzit ia mbajnë vetit lartë se dijnë ç'është urtia. 
Mirëpo askush nuk bëhet astronaut 
nëse e merr vesh domethënien e fjalës "astronomi". 

Po ashtu, nëse fryn në termometër, do të ngritet, mirëpo me këtë nuk e ke ngrohë dhomën.

----------


## Qamil Kapedani

Hahahaahahahahahahahahahah 
Shume e bukur!!!!

----------


## Qamil Kapedani

Shiko te them nje une
                           SHERIFI DHE KALI
 Ne nje bar ku vinin vetem sherifat shkon nje sherif bashke me kalin e tij. Vet hyn ne bar dhe kalin e lidh jashte. Per vete porosit nje birre. Pas nja 3 minutash kur degjohet nje ze:
" PO TA MOREN KALIN MO PO KUJDES"
Direkt del ky sherifi nxjerr pistoleten dhe vret nja dy a tre. Mirpo shikoi kali qe akoma aty. Nejse hyn brenda dhe njer. Pas 5 ,inutash kur degjohet nje ze.
"PO TA MIOREN MO KALIN PO KUJDES!!"
  Del ky sherifi vret nja dy a tre mirpo kali ishte aty. Kur njeri nga ata te plagusurit thote:
" PO KUSH LUAN SHAH ANDEJ SE NE BATERDISI KY FARE!!!

----------


## eri_19

EDHE   NJE

       AZILANTAT 
Kishin qen dy  azilant  nga Kosova  qe gjermont  donin  ti kthenin ne vendlindje.Mirepo keta  nuk  donin te ktheheshin  dhe vendosin te shkojn ne kopsht zoologjik  dhe te maskoheshin si majmunat  ne menyr qe mos ti diktojn.
Shkojn  keta ne kopsht zoologjik  maskohen mirepo keta nuk ndaheshin fare ,dhe tash puntoret e kopshtit ne menyr qe ti ndanin  e  fusin nje luan ne stallan e tyre ,keta dy filluan te frigoheshin  mirepo ai "luani" u tha ojj  shqipe mos u frigoni 
dual  qe kishte pas edhe  luana  te maskuem

----------


## Shpresmiri

Një turist amerikan për të parën herë po udhëtonte në vend të huaj. Me të ardhur në aeroportin e parë të huaj, u desht të vendoste: kah cili vendkalim të nisej, sepse në njërin shkruante VENDASIT, kurse në tjetrin TË HUAJT.
U nis kah dalja e parë. Kur më von i thanë se është dashur të kalojë në daljen tjetër, kishte protestuar: 
_"Po unë nuk jam i huaj. Unë jam Amerikan."

_  (E vërteta mund të jetë nganjëherë relative).

----------


## Shpresmiri

Gjykatësi: _"Sa vjeç jeni?"_ 
I akuzuari: _"Njëzet e dy."_ 
Gjykatësi: _"Këtë na thoni ka dhjetë vjet."_ 
I akuzuari: _"Është e vërtetë, zotëri. Unë nuk jam njeri që sot e thotë njërën kurse nesër tjetrën."_

----------


## dennisi

ishte kthyer nje shqiptar nga mergimi ,nga nje kohe teper te gjate, i afrohen njerzit dhe e pyesin se si eshte atje tek eshte etj etj.dhe ne fund e pyesin se me cfare ke ardhur !?
ai thote me aeroplan ,, mos i thote nena sepse nuk kemi vend per ta parkuar te shkretin dhe sulet me vrap nga oborri...........

----------


## Shpresmiri

(Dennisi  :buzeqeshje:  )


Një familje refugjate kishte marrë plot përvoja pozitive mbi Amerikën  veçanërisht e bija gjashtëvjeçare e cila shumë shpejt e kishte përvetësuar mendimin se gjithçka është amerikane, jo vetëm se është më e mira, por edhe e përkryer.
Një ditë fqinja e saj i kishte thënë se do të ketë një bebë (fëmijë). Bukuroshja e vogël menjëherë vrapoi te shtëpia dhe dëshironte të dijë përse edhe ajo nuk mund të kishte një bebë. Nëna vendosi që ky ishte rasti për ta futur të bijën në faktet e jetës, ndër të tjera, ia spjegoi se i duhen nëntë muaj për të ardhur beba në botë.
Nëntë muaj! :i habitur!:   kishte klithur Bukuroshja e inatosur. Por, mami, mos harro, kjo është Amerika!
 :konfuz:

----------


## Shpresmiri

Në një spital të çmendurish, mjekët po bënin një test për të parë nëse ka ndonjë të shëruar ndërmjet tyre. Të gjithë pacientët bënin sikur po hanin ushqim me pjata bosh. Vetëm njëri nga ata nuk po hante. Mjekët duke menduar se e gjetën një pacient të shëruar i afrohen dhe e pyesin:

_"Po ti pse nuk po han?"_  

Pacienti i përgjigjet:

_"Po pres të ftohet gjella..."_

----------


## huggos

*SONDAZH*

U be nje sondazh me pyetjen kryesore:
_Ju lutemi na thoni mendimin tuaj per mungesen e ushqimit ne pjesen tjeter te botes_

Nuk egzistoi asnje perfundim i sondazhit sepse:

-	Ne Afrike nuk dinte njeri cdo te thote ushqim
-	Ne Europen Perendimore asnje nuk dinte cdo te thote mungese
-	Ne Europen Lindore askush nuk dinte cdo te thote mendimin tuaj
-	Ne Ameriken Jugore asnjeri nuk dinte cdo te thote ju lutemi
-	Ne USA askush nuk dinte cdo te thote pjesa tjeter e botes ??!!

----------


## cristal

huggos lol..........

----------


## Shpresmiri

/huggos  :buzeqeshje: / 

_Dashuria ndaj së vërtetës nganjëherë e fshehë të vërtetën_ 

Dy udhëtarë tregtarë u gjetën pranë peronit të stacionit hekurudhor (trenit).

Hallo.
Hallo.
Heshtje.
Kah po udhëton?
Për Kalkutë.

Heshtje e plotë.

Dëgjo! Kur thua se po shkon për Kalkutë, ti e di se unë do të mendoj se në të vërtetë ti shkon në Bombay. Mirëpo, rastësisht e di se po shkon në Kalkutë. Përse pra nuk po ma thua  të vërtetën?

----------


## Shpresmiri

Njëherë kishte ardhur një kompozitor i ri te Mozarti për një këshillë në mënyrë që ta zhvillonte sa më mirë talentin e vet. 

"Të këshilloj që t'ia fillosh me gjëra të thjeshta", i tha Mozarti. "Për shembull, me këngët".

"Mirëpo ju keni kompozuar simfoni kur ishit fëmijë!" kishte protestuar kompozitori i ri.

"Është e vërtetë. Mirëpo atëherë nuk  kam pyetur askënd për këshillë si ta zhvilloj talentin tim."

----------


## Shpresmiri

_Fjalët (dhe konceptet) janë tregues,
dhe jo reflektim i njëmendësisë.
Mirëpo, siç thojnë mistikët e Lindjes,
Kur i mençuri tregon hënën,
idioti shikon vetëm gishtin e tij._ 

Një natë një pijanec lëkundej andej këndej mbi një urë ku pas një kohe takon një shokun e vet. Që të dy u kërrusën mbi parmakët e hekurtë të urës dhe filluan të llomotisin.

"Ç`është ajo atje poshtë?" papritmas pyet pijaneci.
"Është hëna", i thotë shoku.
Pijaneci sërish shikon poshtë, dhe me mosbesim lëkund kryet dhe thotë:
"Mirë, mirë, në rregull. Por si paskam mbërri atje lartë, he...?

_Ne gati kurrë nuk e shohim realitetin.
Atë që shohim është reflektim i tij
në formën e fjalëve dhe koncepteve
që pastaj i marrim si realitet.
Bota në të cilën jetojmë
në të shumtën e rasteve është konstrukcion mendimesh._

----------

